# DVD-Laufwerk wird nicht gefunden!?



## rottensquirrel (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mit meinem DVD-Laufwerk, das plötzlich nicht mehr gefunden bzw. erkannt wird.  

Bei Win XP-Bootvorgang meine ich es nicht gesehen zu haben, da steht nur [none], und anschließend im Windows-Explorer ist auch nur der DVD-Brenner aufgeführt (K:/).

Im BIOS-Setup ist das DVD-ROM-Laufwerk allerdings aufgeführt (J:/): SONY DVD-ROM DDU1612.

Im Geräte-Manager steht es auch zwar drin, aber hier ist es als deaktiviert gekennzeichnet mit dem Hinweis "Gerät wurde deaktiviert (Code 22)". Wenn man dann ganz naiv auf "Gerät aktivieren" klickt, kommt eine Meldung "Windows konnte dieses Gerät nicht aktivieren."

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis gestern die Brennsoftware NERO 5.5 auf dem Rechner hatte, was auch tadellos geklappt hat. Nun wollte ich jedoch auf NERO 6.0 aufrüsten und habe daher auch ganz brav die alte Version über Systemsteuerung/Software vorher deinstalliert. Die neue Version lief dann nicht astrein, da Testversion abgelaufen, daher habe ich die neue Version direkt wieder versucht zu löschen und habe nun wieder die 5.5-Version drauf, die auch soweit zu funktionieren scheint. Allerdings ist mir nun heute morgen aufgefallen, dass sich das DVD-Laufwerk in diesem Deaktivierungsstatus befindet und beim Booten nicht als Sony DVD-ROM... erkannt wird.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Private Joker (19. Februar 2004)

Hast du schon nach neuen Treibern gesucht, weil du sie eventuell gelöscht haben könntest.


----------



## rottensquirrel (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Private Joker _
> *Hast du schon nach neuen Treibern gesucht, weil du sie eventuell gelöscht haben könntest. *



Meinst Du echt?! Gelöscht?! Die liegen aber auf einer ganz anderen Partition...?

Sonst eine Idee, wie ich erreichen kann, dass der PC beim Booten wieder das DVD-Laufwerk findet?


----------



## server (19. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Er findet es ja, sonst würde es nicht im BIOS stehen.
Schau mal unter Datenträgervwaltung nach (müsste Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung - Datenträgerverwaltung sein oder so ähnlich bei winXP), ob dort das Laufwerk gelistet wird.


----------

